# Hindi, Urdu: synonyms for pasand



## Wolverine9

Which words are synonymous with _pasand_, either in colloquial or formal usage?  In your view, do _achchhaa lagnaa_ and _chaahnaa _cover the full semantic scope of _pasand aanaa_ and _pasand karnaa_?  

Is there any word that would convey the same meaning as _pasand _in the following phrase?  Would _chaahat _sound awkward/wrong or provide a different nuance?

"merii pasand kaa kapRaa."

Thank you.


----------



## littlepond

There is also "man-bhaavak" and "kisi chiiz par man aanaa" to explore more the semantic usage. "mere man kaa kapRaa" would be almost equal to "merii pasand kaa kapRaa" or even completely equal. "chaahat" to me conveys stronger desire/lust for something, so I wouldn't say "merii chaahat ka kapRaa". I could however say "merii khwaish kaa kapRaa" or "meri guzaarish kaa kapRaa", though the meaning differs.


----------



## Alfaaz

A few synonyms of _pasandeedah_ that could perhaps be used in different cases: 

پسندیدہ: مرغوبہ / من بھاونی/ دل خواہ/ وغیرہ - _pasandeedah: marGhuubah / man-bhaa'onii / dil-khaah / etc.

__________ میری پسند کا / میرے مزاج کا / میرے انتخاب کا / میرے ذوق کا - _merii pasand kaa / mere mizaaj kaa / mere intixaab kaa / mere zauq kaa __________
_
The following thread might be relevant and/or helpful: Urdu: I've begun to not like seafood


----------



## littlepond

Just to add to my post 2, I think I forgot that the verb "bhaanaa" also exists!


----------



## tonyspeed

Idiomatically, like can also mean enjoy. i.e. "How did you like the program/programme?" "I liked it very much" 
In Hindi, "kaaryakram kaisaa lagaa aapko?"  "bahut achCHaa lagaa"


----------



## littlepond

^ Not really, tonyspeed jii. One would say something like "mujhe bahut majaa/mazaa aayaa" rather for "I enjoyed a lot". "achchhaa lagnaa" is indeed appreciation, liking.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Do you actually use "man kaa kuch" for something your heart desires I.e. In place of man/dil-pasand? We could also say dil-mangaa/ii, man mangii/aa as we do for muNh maangii. Another alternative comes in the form of man-chaahaa or dil-chaahaa for something your heart wants.


----------



## littlepond

What is "man kaa kuch"? I do not seem to recall any word like "kuch" in Hindi!

As for "man-chaahaa", etc., yes they can be also used: stronger and more elegant.


----------



## Sheikh_14

kuch= something, you seem to have misunderstood. According to post 2, in Hindi you also use "maan kaa" for something the heart desires. I do not recall us using dil kaa in a similar manner, nonetheless dil ko bhaataa could easily be shortened to dil bhaataa or dil bhaaye.


----------



## littlepond

^ Do you mean "kuchh" (कुछ), Sheikh jii? If yes, then I don't see how कुछ (meaning "few") can have anything to do with liking. "man kaa kuchh" wouldn't make any sense at all!

"man kaa" is indeed idiomatic, whereas "dil kaa" to a lesser extent (however, you _can_ use it). As for "dil bhaataa" and "dil bhaaye", they would be wrong: participles do not become adverbs or adjectives in Hindi-Urdu so easily as in English. I am assuming you were belabouring under an English influence.


----------



## marrish

I think by "kuchh" he meant "fulaaN".

And by "maan" - "m*a*n" with "*a*" as in English "*a*bout". I guess so.

There is "*man bhaataa*" in [older] Urdu so in this case I wouldn't go so far as to draw conclusions about Urdu's ability to use participles as adverbs or adjectives, but I support the general information and line of guidance which you presented.

To ease the pain I hasten to tell you that it's been used scarcely, at least in writing, and the much more common and nicer one is "*man bhaa'onaa*". Does someone recognize this one?

There is also *man mohan/bhaawan* which is also used like an adjective but can have/has wider connotations, like *man haran. *Then there are* man chaahaa, man maanaa, man ghaRat,* and then* man maujii *and many more but they are out of the scope of this thread.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Yes I have heard of man bhaa'onaa Maarish saaHib. Would you contend that alot of these could also be used with dil? Urdu/Hindi are actually better apt at doing what you have referred to as an English influence Little pond saaHibah. Heart-desired sounds quite odd, man chaahaa, dil-pasand or dil/man-maangaa do not.


----------



## littlepond

^ It seems odd simply because English uses "desired" alone as adjective, but maybe I drew a conclusion that is not fully developed, so point taken.

"man mohan" and "man bhaavan", very good and poetic suggestions indeed, are also used for Krishna, precisely for this reason: the desired one (by the gopis).


----------



## Sheikh_14

With regards to English heart-sought would be more apt. As per Urdu my question with regards to dil still stands from post 12 for mahiriin e Urdu. My only request to Urdu speakers would be to refrain from Purism since that cannot exist in a language that prides upon being richly derivative with a dab of Indic roots. Thus man-pasand being a case in point whereby a Persian suffix is added to an Indic prefix in the form of man. Therefore to say languages ought not to be mixedus a false concept, if they are used in Urdu they are Urdu, you don't suddenly veer off into another language simply because words derive from here, there and everywhere. English is where it is today precisely because of that. If something looks perceptually odd or hasn't been done, that is a better line of argument.


----------



## littlepond

Sheikh jii, I am not an Urdu expert, but I don't think that all of those forms with "man" are equally used for "dil". "man" is a highly fertile term in Hindi and Urdu.


----------



## Alfaaz

marrish said:
			
		

> ... "*man bhaa'onaa*". Does someone recognize this one?


It was mentioned in post #3, but unfortunately the font size of all (older) posts in Times New Roman has been reduced  due to conversion to the current (new) forum format.


			
				Alfaaz said:
			
		

> A few synonyms of _pasandeedah_ that could perhaps be used in different cases:
> 
> پسندیدہ: مرغوبہ / من بھاونی/ دل خواہ/ وغیرہ - _pasandeedah: marGhuubah / man-bhaa'onii / dil-khaah / etc._


----------

